# Instrumental guitar album recommendations



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm going to enter a writing phase soon and I want to expand my horizons a bit by listening to instrumental guitar albums that I don't already know. I'll also try listening to styles of music out of my comfort zone, but that's another topic altogether.


I mostly listen to instrumental music these days. In my early days of playing I listened a lot to Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen, Metheny, Di Meola. Now it's mostly Paul Wardingham, Per Nilsson, Syndrone, Plini and more recently Nick Johnston, Jason Richardson, McRocklin, Widek, Alluvial, Pietronik. I also have explored a bit of Loomis, Andy James and Angel Vivaldi.

One guy I may need to explore is Marco Sfogli. If so, which album is your favorite ? Thanks in advance for all your suggestions


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2018)

Ryan Knight's recently released album is killer.


----------



## budda (Dec 20, 2018)

Verlorener, cloudkicker, guthrie govan, does mattias ia eklund do instrumental?

It sounds to me like moving away from "shred" style music would be more a step in the right direction.

Also dig up some blues.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 20, 2018)

Mamoru Goriku - Gray Days album


----------



## Strobe (Dec 20, 2018)

I really like Ignazio Di Salvo. He has the best vibrato. It's an emotional experience to listen to him. Here is an example of him being awesome.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 20, 2018)

You really want to step out of your comfort zone? Play, by Brad Paisley. It's not 100% instrumental but it's close.


----------



## Siggevaio (Dec 20, 2018)

Shawn Lane - Powers of Ten
Owane - yeah whatever 
Sean Ashe - Flux


----------



## vilk (Dec 20, 2018)

My favorite instrumental band is Save Us From the Archon

It is very guitar oriented, but it does NOT sound like any of the music you listed in your OP lol


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2018)

budda said:


> It sounds to me like moving away from "shred" style music would be more a step in the right direction.


PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE MAN BEHIND THE CURTAIN!!!

You've hit a lot of my favorites. 

For Marco, "There's Hope" is awesome. 
Andy Timmons is amazing, too - "Revolution" is my favorite of his. If you like Nick Johnston, both of those would be worth a listen 
...and I'd add to that Bret Garsed's "Big Sky," which is a pretty amazing disc, too, full of technical but bluesier and more melodic playing. 
I like some of Gilbert's more recent playing - his Racer X and Mr. Big stuff is great (and "Technical Difficulties" is such a badass tune), but I thought "Silence Followed By a Deafening Roar" was awesome, but some of his vocal stuff is fun, too - "Everybody Use Your Goddamn Turn Signal" is one of the coolest tunes I've heard this fall. 
And, in a totally different direction, Buckethead's "Colma" is an awesome album - sort of acoustic ambient hip hop, maybe. Gorgeous album with some occasional crazy chops sections that'll influence you in very different ways. 
Finally, it's not really instrumental "shred," but Gordian Knot's "Emergent" is a stellar disc - Sean Malone's project post-Cynic project, with Jim Matheos on guitar. It's instrumental prog... but it's very groove-oriented, more in the Tool sense than the sense it gets tossed around in djent. Really beautiful, at times heavy, at times haunting. Desert island list album for me. I actually haven't thought about that disc in ages, I should toss it on this afternoon.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 20, 2018)

There's also the instrumental album by a guy named Drew Peterson - you may have heard of him.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks man! Not sure I really belong in this company though!


----------



## gunch (Dec 20, 2018)

The easiest way to describe the champs is like classical + nwobhm with linear song structure 

If you want heavier instrumentals

Blotted Science 
Electro Quarterstaff 
Dark Matter Secret (instrumental cynic/necro worship)

Scale the Summit was cool before Letchford became a huge dickhead 

Beyond Creation has some killer instrumental tracks


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Hedges - Breakfast in the Field, Aerial Boundaries, Oracle

Kevin Hufnagel - Messages to the Past

Marty Friedman - Inferno, Wall of Sound, Loudspeaker

Chimp Spanner - Imperium Vorago, At Dream's End

Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within

Andy Timmons Band - Sgt. Pepper

Gary Hoey - Animal Instinct, Bug Alley, Hocus Pocus Live

The Aristocrats - All their albums

Jerry Reed - various tracks

Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom, Tones, Venus Isle

Tony MacAlpine - Concrete Gardens


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys !! I have a lot of listening to do



budda said:


> Verlorener, cloudkicker, guthrie govan, does mattias ia eklund do instrumental?
> 
> It sounds to me like moving away from "shred" style music would be more a step in the right direction.
> 
> Also dig up some blues.



Oh, I forgot about Govan, he's definitely on my playlist. But yeah, one of my goals is to complement shred with other styles.

For blues, I mostly listen to SRV albums but I'm open to suggestions 

I also listen to a bit of jazz/fusion, mostly Metheny, McLaughlin, a bit of Scofield and Holdsworth.


----------



## budda (Dec 20, 2018)

eayottes said:


> Thanks a lot guys !! I have a lot of listening to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff!

I dont even know where to start with blues. Muddy waters, robert cray, bb king are some big names but theres so many.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2018)

Ton of recommendations, super diverse.

Only thing I'd add I guess is "The Shape of Colours" by Intervals. Lots of bouncy riffs in there which is just straight up good guitar/riff based songwriting (not note salad, all hum-able) and the lead areas are clearly defined so its not unreasonable to be able to pickup a track and learn it start to finish.

Oh, I guess David Maxim Micic too? Bilo 1 and 2 are good, some tasty lead playing on both though theyre both more elaborate song writing based than they are shreddy guitar, but there's some of that in there too. I haven't listened to anything after those so no clue.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 20, 2018)

That new Ryan Knight album was cool, different from what you would expect after Arsis and TBDM. I don't listen to alot of instrumental albums, but i did enjoy the Josh Middleton Project -Hollowed- Out Planitoid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2018)

Check out the G5 Project and G.O.D Guitarists on Demand albums. Basically 2 groups of various guitarists of diverse styles lead by Masahiro Aoki (Godspeed0080). There's quite a few of them from each camp. 





Come to think of it Godspeed himself also has a solo album released this year. Need to grab that myself.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 20, 2018)

Animals as Leaders is pretty good.


----------



## iamaom (Dec 20, 2018)

Metal/Rock:
Christian Müenzner
Joe Satriani
Intervals
Periphery (they've released instrumental versions)
Pomegranate Tiger
Eric Johnson

Fusion/Misc:
Ployphia
Chon (mostly)
Les Paul
MonoNeon (mainly bass player, but rips on guitar too)
Gordian Knot (members from cynic)
Dick Dale (the surfer one)

Jazz:
Robert Conti
Alan Holdsworth

Classical/Baroque:
Jon Dowland (lute player but most of his music adapted to guitar)
George Handel

I don't even know what it is:
Behold... The Arctopus


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 21, 2018)

Keep em coming guys 

@Randy Oh damn, I forgot David Maxim Micic. I started listening to Bilo III last summer. Incredible compositions !!

This reminds me that Jakub Zitecky is a guitarist I need to explore more. I really like his playing on Wishful Lotus Proof, but not the vocals (a bit cheesy for my tastes).

I also forgot to mention Animals as Leaders (I only know one album).

@iamaom I didn't know Periphery released instrumental versions, I'll definitely check that out since the vocals are not my cup of tea.

@budda Thanks for the blues suggestions !


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Animals as Leaders is pretty good.



Never hear of it. Is it Disney cartoon?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 21, 2018)

Everything here is pretty metal oriented or at least guitar virtuoso Ibanez playerish music, which I love. But I have recently been into mathrock and there are a lot of interesting bands in the genre. Check out the guitar player Marcos Mena and his band Standards. I recommend this song.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 21, 2018)

I have a lot of reading to do for work and decided to listen to your suggestions in the background.

I listened to Ignazio Di Salvo yesterday and I must say I agree, his playing is super passionnate. Reminds me of Claudio Pietronik, yet different in a great way.

I also listened to Mika Tyyskä (Night Overdrive) and my god do I like his playing. Thanks a lot for this suggestion.

Christian Muezner was also a great suggestions. I knew of him, but had yet to listen to him. I just got his album on which Per Nilsson did the studio work (forgot the name).

I've also decided to go deep into Holdsworth. I went with Metal Fatigue, was it a good move ?

Listened to Brad Praisley, definitely out of my comfort zone but he's definitely a talented musician 

Thanks for suggesting Standards, also out of my musical habits but very good. Kynwyn's Birthday is beautiful.


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2018)

@Bloody_Inferno is also being modest - he has an album out too


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2018)

eayottes said:


> I've also decided to go deep into Holdsworth. I went with Metal Fatigue, was it a good move ?



Heavy Machinery bruh


----------



## Annonnymous (Dec 21, 2018)

*Luke Jaeger / Sleep Terror*
Poor compositions, but very interesting passages for sure.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 22, 2018)

Polyphia is by far my favorite when it comes to instrumental guitar. The latest album is awesome


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 22, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLImL9Wb2i-wNlwjOIYdnoEVDShpns_D0Z

"A Conscious Creation from the Isolated Domain, Phase I" by The Chasm. Riffs on riffs on riffs, like a Burton-era Metallica instrumental on speed!


----------



## thesnowdog (Dec 22, 2018)

Gretchen Menn - Hale Souls


----------



## Detested (Dec 25, 2018)

Alluvial,good stuff.


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll jump in on the blues list, too: 


Jimi: Blues. Most of the Alan Douglas compilations are crap, and even this one had some heavy handed editing (the Electric Church Red House in particular was the free time "Electric Church" intro, spliced into the performance of a second version), but everything you need to know about blues lead guitar can be gleaned from the first two choruses of his excellent instrumental cover of Born Under a Bad Sign. And the two versions of Hear My Train A'Comin that bookend this - a fingerstyle acoustic at the open, and a staggeringly good live electric tour de force - are unbelievable. 

For more contemporary/technical stuff, Joe Bonamassa. He's a little derivative (reminds me a lot of Eric Johnson in places), but he has a couple legitimately great albums - The Ballad of John Henry, Sloe Gin, and Dust Bowl, I thought, were excellent from a pure "good music to listen to" standpoint. 
Not a popular recommendation... but see if you can track down a Chess Records compilation called "Muddy and the Wolf." It's a mix of Muddy Waters with the Butterfield Blues Band, and some highlights from the Howlin' Wolf London Sessions. The Muddy side is crap, save for the ending "Long Distance Call," which is spectacular, but while it's not popular with blues purists, I love the Wolf side - the London Sessions were the Rolling Stones rhythm section with Eric Clapton on lead. Seriously cool stuff - the version of The Red Rooster on this (and especially after the outtake where he's teaching the band how to play it on an acoustic, where then then go and proceed to do a version that sounds nothing like what he showed them, lol) is better than the one he did on his own, I think.
Likewise, a good Howlin' Wolf compilation Wolf's one of my favorite vocalists. Recommended tracks - Smokestack Lightning, Back Door Man, I Asked for Water, Spoonful.
Elmore James is mostly known for "Dust My Broom," and a lot of related slide stuff record producers kept asking him to do. Which is a pity, because his fretted stuff is unreal. Look for "Twelve Year Old Boy."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2018)

If you want some out there blues guitar that will make you woodshed, check out Sonny Landreth. 

Start with "South of I-10" and "Levee Town".


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 26, 2018)

Mestis - Eikasia was my favourite guitar-only album of 2018.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## pfizer (Dec 30, 2018)

I still recommend John Petrucci's "Suspended Animation" solo album to this day; super memorable, catchy stuff.

Paul Gilbert's "Silence With A Deafening Roar" and "Fuzz Universe" albums are also great listens.

For more progressive stuff, try Scale The Summit's "The Migration" and my personal favorite, Intervals' "The Shape Of Colour".


----------



## zarg (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## RobertVII (Dec 31, 2018)

Check out Vitalism, Jason Becker, and Jacky Vincent!


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 1, 2019)

Annonnymous said:


> *Luke Jaeger / Sleep Terror*
> Poor compositions, but very interesting passages for sure.


Hell of a player, but can't write a coherent song for anything. Also, when I still had facebook, I noticed that he spent a lot of time arguing with fans and namecalling. Seems like a great guy.


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 2, 2019)

Also, I'll be the scummy self-promoting guy in here but I have an instrumental EP out for free: https://monroevallejo.bandcamp.com/releases

Stylistically similar to Periphery, Chon, and I've heard someone say AAL but my understanding of harmony is nowhere near their level.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 5, 2019)

@guitaardvark : thanks for the recommendations. I had a listen to your EP. Nice riffs, compositions and production, you clearly are talented ! It reminds me of Widek, in a good way  I'll definitely have fun re-listening to it.

As a composition exercise, I may attempt to write solos on some of your tracks. On that topic, do you plan any future releases with guest solos like Widek does ?


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 5, 2019)

eayottes said:


> @guitaardvark : thanks for the recommendations. I had a listen to your EP. Nice riffs, compositions and production, you clearly are talented ! It reminds me of Widek, in a good way  I'll definitely have fun re-listening to it.
> 
> As a composition exercise, I may attempt to write solos on some of your tracks. On that topic, do you plan any future releases with guest solos like Widek does ?


Thank you so much! I appreciate the kind words. I definitely plan on incorporating more solos, though not extensively. If I could get some big-ish names like Owane or Sithu Aye on my tracks, I just might die. I do have an absurdly talented local friend laying down at least one solo for a song I'm working on right now though, and he'll be soloing over the space in the end of Euthyphro when we play it live.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 5, 2019)

@guitaardvark : do you have an artist Instagram/Facebook account ? If you're looking for guest solos, Syndrone (SS forum user) is an incredible pro player with great phrasing and amazing compositional/technical skills.


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 5, 2019)

eayottes said:


> @guitaardvark : do you have an artist Instagram/Facebook account ? If you're looking for guest solos, Syndrone (SS forum user) is an incredible pro player with great phrasing and amazing compositional/technical skills.


I don't. I deleted all of my social media for quality-of-life reasons, so at this point SS.O, Soundcloud, Bandcamp, and Spotify are all I've got.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 6, 2019)

guitaardvark said:


> I don't. I deleted all of my social media for quality-of-life reasons, so at this point SS.O, Soundcloud, Bandcamp, and Spotify are all I've got.



I totally understand. I put my phone in a cupboard when I come home.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Jan 7, 2019)

Drewsif Stalins Musical Endeavors


----------



## The Real Vanilla Ice (Jan 31, 2019)

SITHU AYE! 
why i (re)picked up the guitar over a year ago.


----------



## The Real Vanilla Ice (Jan 31, 2019)

Siggevaio said:


> Shawn Lane - Powers of Ten
> Owane - yeah whatever
> Sean Ashe - Flux[/QUOTE
> 
> Finally stumbled upon Shawn Lane and Powers of Ten. Yowza!


----------



## makecamera (Feb 1, 2019)

Thrailkill - Everything That Is You


----------



## Descent (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Poland "Return to Metalopolis" if someone hasn't already mentioned it.


----------



## Isurez (Feb 2, 2019)

Jimmy Herring - Lifeboat
Jimmy Herring - Subject To Change Without Notice
Jeff Beck - Blow by Blow


----------



## mpexus (Feb 2, 2019)

Shred AF as amazing Shred can be (yeah 80s' baby!!!):





These two MacAlpine Albums are a MUST on any Guitar player collection.



Tone, Feeling and super Phrasing... you cant beat Andy Timmons:


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice guys ! This thread is a goldmine.


----------



## Descent (Feb 2, 2019)

Someone mentioning ANdy Timmons reminded me that I saw him opening for Uli Roth, so lets give some love to Uli, fantastic feel:


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2019)

Arch Echo - Self-Titled



Beyond that, someone else mentioned "yeah whatever" by Owane. I'd echo that, and also add his other album "Dunno."

Lastly, Blotted Science having only been mentioned once makes me sad. "The Machinations of Dementia" is a monster album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 5, 2019)

Descent said:


> Someone mentioning ANdy Timmons reminded me that I saw him opening for Uli Roth, so lets give some love to Uli, fantastic feel



I absolutely adore UJR. Be it Scorpions, Electric Sun, solo stuff, all quality playing. His Vivaldi album may be scoffed by most classical or even neoclassical purists, but I think the post winter fifth season songs are quality material.







budda said:


> @Bloody_Inferno is also being modest - he has an album out too



Oh yeah... 

Not considered in the same league as everything posted here, but if anyone wants to bite...


----------



## Joan Maal (Feb 6, 2019)

I BUILT THE SKY

INTERVALS

MESTIS

VIRIDIAN


... I recently discovered these Northen Irish guys : "AND SO I WATCH YOU FROM AFAR", also called "ASIWYFA"

You could start with 2 songs "Set guitars to kill" and "If it ain't broke... break it"


and, of course, everything about ANIMALS AS LEADERS


----------



## Tatu Aleksi (Feb 9, 2019)

Did anyone mention David Maxim Micic yet? Seriously, I think that guy is one of the most talented musicians in the whole world right now. I highly recommend his "Who bit the moon" EP. Or EGO. Just check that out, it's some of the most creative music I've heard, with great mixing/producing. I also love it that he blends so many styles to his music. A big fanboy right here...

Then of course you could check out my music. Link in my profile, or whatever you call it on this forum (I'm quite new here..). At the time I have just one song released, but there are more to come.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 9, 2019)

I think Ola is coming up with a solo album. Pizza Hawaii sounds nice.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Feb 9, 2019)

@Tatu Aleksi : yeah, I mentioned him. He's great, I'm listening to Bilo in a loop these days. 

@littlebadboy : I'm a big fan of Ola's playing. This track is not my favorite composition of his, but it may grow on me, who knows. That being said, you can hear the Petrucci influences in Pizza H., which kinda cool.


----------



## Possessed (Feb 28, 2019)

Vinnie moore - Mind's eye


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Mar 1, 2019)

@Tatu Aleksi : just listened to your track, good job man !! Nice riffs and good production !


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 23, 2019)

Tatu Aleksi said:


> Did anyone mention David Maxim Micic yet? Seriously, I think that guy is one of the most talented musicians in the whole world right now. I highly recommend his "Who bit the moon" EP. Or EGO. Just check that out, it's some of the most creative music I've heard, with great mixing/producing. I also love it that he blends so many styles to his music. A big fanboy right here...
> 
> Then of course you could check out my music. Link in my profile, or whatever you call it on this forum (I'm quite new here..). At the time I have just one song released, but there are more to come.


Your tune on Youtube from your upcoming EP is very good. Congrats. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Tatu Aleksi (Mar 24, 2019)

BIGRIGG said:


> Your tune on Youtube from your upcoming EP is very good. Congrats. Looking forward to more.



Thanks, actually I just released the whole Polar Opposites EP so you can find it in Spotify, YouTube and other streaming services  Youtube playlist can be found from my YT channel.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 25, 2019)

Check out Gianluca Ferro for some incredible progressive metal instrumental albums. He has several.
Here is his Youtube channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoJlWR5b73tLZngsOkrupdA


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 29, 2019)

Tatu Aleksi, this EP is great! Very good quality, well written compositions, excellent playing and production. I hope more people check out your music. Looking forward to more. Thanks for the inspiration and good luck. New fan.


----------



## sezna (Mar 29, 2019)

BIGRIGG said:


> Check out Gianluca Ferro for some incredible progressive metal instrumental albums. He has several.
> Here is his Youtube channel
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoJlWR5b73tLZngsOkrupdA


Lol when he was playing in the water. Such drama!


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 31, 2019)

Check out Dave Martone!
Several instrumental albums from about 97 to 2010 all landing in "metal fusion" style. Very unique and underated player. He's had some big names like Satriani guest on albums too. He mostly plays nylon acoustic spanish fly kinda gigs now and makes his living in that world, but he used to actually plug in his guitar and it was awesome.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 31, 2019)

Tatu Aleksi said:


> Thanks, actually I just released the whole Polar Opposites EP so you can find it in Spotify, YouTube and other streaming services  Youtube playlist can be found from my YT channel.


 Sorry for double post, but I wanted to make sure Tatu got the reply.

Tatu Aleksi, this EP is great! Very good quality, well written compositions, excellent playing and production. I hope more people check out your music. Looking forward to more. Thanks for the inspiration and good luck. New fan.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 4, 2019)

Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of worms, two guitarists shredding their PRS and Ibanez Iceman guitars.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Apr 5, 2019)

Check out Flux Conduct with John Browne.


----------



## Isurez (Apr 9, 2019)

Oz Noy is criminally underrated, I highly recommend to check out his music. He's got some serious chops. Good start is his album "Schizophrenic".

Other than that lately I really enjoyed:
Brett Garsed - Big Sky
Wayne Krantz - Long to Be Loose
Alex Machacek - Improvision
Michael Landau - Tales from the Bulge
Albums by Shawn Lane & Jonas Hellborg are amazing! Really inspiring stuff.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 9, 2019)

If it hasn't been recommended yet, Marco Sfogli's "Homeland" album.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 11, 2019)

All of keith merrows projects!!! Love the shit outta everything he does


----------



## BIGRIGG (Apr 14, 2019)

Gmork said:


> All of keith merrows projects!!! Love the shit outta everything he does


He just released full album 2019! Sick.


----------



## bubucci (Apr 15, 2019)

Portugal guitarist Goncalo Pereira - G Spot album. Very original player.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 15, 2019)

bubucci said:


> Portugal guitarist Goncalo Pereira - G Spot album. Very original player.


----------



## Sogradde (Apr 16, 2019)

If you're into ambient'ish guitar music, this band is killing it:


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure if it was mentioned earlier but all Keith Merrow/Conquering Dystopia/Alluvial stuff. And Keith just released his new solo album, you should check it out


----------



## BIGRIGG (Apr 18, 2019)

Check out Alejandro Silva! Several instrumental metal albums. Mostly early to mid 2000's. Very good and sadly unknown. Also has some live concert dvd action.


----------



## Tatu Aleksi (May 4, 2019)

BIGRIGG said:


> Sorry for double post, but I wanted to make sure Tatu got the reply.
> 
> Tatu Aleksi, this EP is great! Very good quality, well written compositions, excellent playing and production. I hope more people check out your music. Looking forward to more. Thanks for the inspiration and good luck. New fan.



Oh, thanks a lot, man! Sorry I'm so late responding to this, I find myself a bit on/off forum guy, I should definitely check these out more regularly  

By the way, Isurez also mentioned Brett Garsed in a previous comment, and I have to say that guy is absolutely great guitar player. I listened to some of his music like five years ago and have forgot him ever since, kind of nostalgic to listen to some of his tunes!


----------



## BigViolin (May 4, 2019)

Alex Machacek, both solo and with FAT (fabulous Austrian trio). Deeeep, monster player, ridiculous composer. Kinda Holdsworth meets Zappa.


----------



## Empryrean (May 4, 2019)

Ultra surprised Mendel hasn't been mentioned yet (and if it has, sorry!!)


----------



## InHiding (May 12, 2019)

Well since everything has already been suggested then let's go deep deep underground:


----------



## vilk (Jun 6, 2019)

InHiding said:


> Well since everything has already been suggested then let's go deep deep underground:



I never listen to this guy's solo stuff but he was the gutiarist on Arcturus album Aspera Hiems Symfonia, which probably has like the best guitar solos of any black metal album

OK, I know what I'm listening to on the way home today


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2019)

I did a thread on these guys a short while back, but I guess this thread is also a good place.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jun 19, 2019)

Stephen Taranto, Permanence.

Helix Nebula.

I built the Sky.

Widek.


----------



## gunch (Jun 25, 2019)

Has this been posted? If so too bad here it is again


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 28, 2019)

Stephen Taranto was mentioned, but he can really do jaw dropping things with a guitar  This is like Plini on stereoids.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 28, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> Stephen Taranto was mentioned, but he can really do jaw dropping things with a guitar  This is like Plini on stereoids.


I didn't expect to be buying an album today.

Interesting to see that he's from Sydney, too.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 29, 2019)

Night Verses - from the gallery of sleep 

Not really guitar solo shred album, but i think one of the better instrumental releases lately...


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 29, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> Stephen Taranto was mentioned, but he can really do jaw dropping things with a guitar  This is like Plini on stereoids.




The licks he posts regularly on IG are really inspiring. I bought his EP when it came out but it took me a couple listens to really get into it, since it’s pretty dense (for my ears anyhow). Now I absolutely love it.

If you guys want to open new areas in your playing, he sells tabs of his IG licks (in bundles) on his website. I feel like practicing them is beginning to up my game.

Best “new” solo guitarist of 2019 thus far IMHO (although he was in Helix Nebula before).

Here’s another track he did with Jake Howsam (Plini) in 2018. Less proggy than his EP but very nice riffs nonetheless.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 30, 2019)

Another modern prog dude, those latin/flamenco parts are pretty unique flavour.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 30, 2019)

Drew said:


> Paul Gilbert... ...but some of his vocal stuff is fun, too


I just noticed this and had to comment. Though it's not instrumental, "The Burning Organ" is honestly one of my favorite albums. That shit is downright infectious.

_Mothafuckaaaaaaaaaas._


----------



## Drew (Jul 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I just noticed this and had to comment. Though it's not instrumental, "The Burning Organ" is honestly one of my favorite albums. That shit is downright infectious.
> 
> _Mothafuckaaaaaaaaaas._


"Everybody Use Your Goddamn Turn Signal" is the coolest song I've discovered in the past year. Easy.


----------



## With Love And Light (Sep 30, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I'm going to enter a writing phase soon and I want to expand my horizons a bit by listening to instrumental guitar albums that I don't already know. I'll also try listening to styles of music out of my comfort zone, but that's another topic altogether.
> 
> 
> I mostly listen to instrumental music these days. In my early days of playing I listened a lot to Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen, Metheny, Di Meola. Now it's mostly Paul Wardingham, Per Nilsson, Syndrone, Plini and more recently Nick Johnston, Jason Richardson, McRocklin, Widek, Alluvial, Pietronik. I also have explored a bit of Loomis, Andy James and Angel Vivaldi.
> ...



Did someone say CHON yet? Because if they haven't then will gladly say, CHON. Their first album 'Newborn Sun" is a personal favorite of mine. So full of melody. So full of energy.


----------



## With Love And Light (Sep 30, 2019)

vilk said:


> My favorite instrumental band is Save Us From the Archon
> 
> It is very guitar oriented, but it does NOT sound like any of the music you listed in your OP lol




I fell in love right after I pressed play. Also, I love the unusual-ness of the title lol


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 21, 2019)

Reviving this thread to ask you guys what’s your favorite instrumental guitar album of 2019.


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2019)

Probably Nick Johnston's newest, by default. Angel Vivaldi's new single was great though.


----------



## Kovah (Dec 26, 2019)

Check out Neverafter by Andy Gillion


----------



## vilk (Dec 30, 2019)

Numerical Control Society


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 30, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Reviving this thread to ask you guys what’s your favorite instrumental guitar album of 2019.



Lari Basilio - Far More



Technically there is one vocal track but it's largely instrumental.


----------



## bassisace (Dec 16, 2020)

Virgil Donati is a drummer, but Andre Nieri is his guitarist. Check it out !


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 17, 2020)

bassisace said:


> Virgil Donati is a drummer, but Andre Nieri is his guitarist. Check it out !




Thanks! Been listening to it for a couple months now. Nieri has some great solos on that album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 18, 2020)

Since this thread's been bumped...

One of my favorite releases this year was Satoshi Oka's solo album, Zephyr.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 18, 2020)

Ola Englund's song, also Ola in the comments of Petrucci and Plini. Ola plz


----------



## bassisace (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread is a goldmine! Too bad it’s buried in the “beginner section” and not in “general music discussion”.

@Metropolis I liked JPs solo album but the Plini one is not growing on me. Ola’s new release is surprising! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Perpetualburn2 (Jan 14, 2021)

Haven't read through all the posts, so maybe someone already showed you this, but I don't think it can get too much attention though. David Maxim Micic, Bilo (both part 1 and 2). 



Intrumental master-pieces.. 

Also everything Plini did is so good, if you enjoy the more modern proggy kind of stuff.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jan 14, 2021)

Perpetualburn2 said:


> Haven't read through all the posts, so maybe someone already showed you this, but I don't think it can get too much attention though. David Maxim Micic, Bilo (both part 1 and 2).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion, I've been a fan of DMM for a while now. That whole crew (Plini, Jakub Z, DMM, Taranto, etc.) put out some great albums.


----------



## Gtan7 (Jan 20, 2021)

Great thread.

I would look up stuff on youtube by Buckethead, Allan Holdsworth, Guthrie Govan, Frank Gambale, Stanley Jordan, Shawn Lane. And Oz Noy, Wayne Krantz, Jimmy Herring, David Fiuczynski -. Also all the Strandberg artists, Plini, Sarah L, Machacek etc


----------



## Guitar Grind (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd recommend you to listen to Greg Howe if you didn't before, I think it was not mentioned here. A lot of rock fusion blues jazz and shred into his style. His most known album is called Introspection, also Extraction is another great one where he plays with Victor Wooten and Dennis Chambers, he even has neoclassical progressive album called Ascend. He released like 10 or more albums, one of my biggest heroes by the way.


----------



## makecamera (Feb 19, 2021)

Moray Pringle - Sunday Lines
Thrailkill - Detach
Olly Steele - Open 
Jack Gardiner - Escapades


----------



## InfernalVortex (Feb 20, 2021)

Its probably already been mentioned, but I really enjoyed listening to Keith Merrow. He sort of got me back into instrumental guitar stuff and lead me to listening to Conquering Dystopia which he did with Jeff Loomis. Bonus - 7 strings!


----------



## Tracker_Buckmann (Mar 13, 2021)

I've been addicted to this album lately:


----------

